# Duda con el circuito de Control De Velocidad Para Ventilador De Disipador



## booop (Mar 3, 2007)

Hola, antes que nada os doy las gracias y espero que me ayudeis. Necesito toda la información que tengais acerca del proyecto que teneis colgado sobre el control de velocidad para ventilador de un disipador, a poder ser los calculos teoricos de las resistencias y demas explicaciones del circuito. Muchas gracias y espero que me ayuden. Un saludo.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 3, 2007)

Yo simplemente utilize un potenciometro de 10 K, con in interruptor acoplado, sueldas las patillas de tal forma que cuando este al maximo, el interruptor este abierto y listo


----------



## DobleA (Mar 3, 2007)

Lo que dice xhackdavidx es correcto y me parece los mas apropiado. Debes de soldar la patilla del medio a una del costado, y en las del costado irán soldados los cables.

Saludos.


----------



## booop (Mar 4, 2007)

Yo lo quiero utilizar con un termistor exactamente como esta en el esquema, pero me gustaria saber los calculos de las frecuencias que crea el 555 y como controla la velocidad del motor, si necesita algun tipo de sistema de memoria, asi como todos los calculos posibles. Un saludo


----------



## NiXoN (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola tengo un par de dudas acerca de este circuito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm

1) El termistor es PTC o NTC
2) El Diodo Zener es de 9.1 v o de 5.1 v
3) Si bajo la resistencia de 2.7 kohm aumenta o disminuye la velocidad del motor.

Disculpen si las preguntas son un poco obvias, es que no se mucho de electronica. Intente propar con el livewire a ver que pasaba si bajaba o subia la resistencia y no pasaba nada.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 11, 2010)

Podrias subir el esquema de livewire para yo intentarlo ...
el zener dice que es de 5.1v porque la duda???
ooooh ya vi... mmm deberia jalar bien con uno de 5.1v...

el PTC aumenta su resistencia al aumentar la temperatura y el NTC disminuye su resistencia al aumentar la temperatura...


----------



## NiXoN (Oct 11, 2010)

Aca dejo el circuito pasado al livewire, y si ya se lo que es ptc y ntc pero queria saber cual iba.


----------



## betodj (Oct 11, 2010)

El termistor es NTC   (de hecho puedes emplear un PTC en lugar de la resistencia de 2k7 y poner la resistencia en lugar del  termistor en el original). la cuestion es variar el voltaje en el pin 5 desde 0v a vcc-1, 

Puedes hacer pruebas poniendo en lugar del termistor un resistencia variable y observar la salida.

Ver concepto VCO (oscilador controlado por voltaje) en este caso estamos modulando la salida.

El zener puede ser cualquiera de los 2. (de hecho seria mejor no poner ninguno)


----------



## lubeck (Oct 11, 2010)

A mi si me varia la velocidad del motor... en el simulador...

te aconsejaría que lo armaras y coincido con lo que te menciona betodj.... aunque yo pondria el zener de 5,1... tengo entendido que del 555 hay dos versiones un ttl y un cmos...


----------



## NiXoN (Oct 12, 2010)

Gracias por responder pero me quedo una duda. Estuve leyendo sobre el 555 y veo que la pata 5 es la entrada de voltaje que controla la frecuencia (en este caso). Y teoricamente si hay mas tension, menor sera la frecuencia y entre menos tension reciba el circuito la frecuencia sera mayor. Teoricamente cuando este caliente el ntc tendra una resistencia baja osea que el voltaje sera mayor en la pata 5 y como consecuencia la frecuencia sera menor.¿Pero esto como aumenta la velocidad del motor?.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

A ver si estoy bien...
lo que entiendo del 555  es que lo que depende es la carga y descarga del capacitor que se efectua con la aplicacion de un voltaje... mas o menos...



> ¿Pero esto como aumenta la velocidad del motor?.



es por modulacion de ancho de pulsos PWM, osea que hace pulsos constantes a determinada frecuencia .... mmm como los motores a gasolina entre mayor sea la frecuencia de admision de gasolina al piston mas rapido gira( a ver si no es muy chaqueto el ejemplo )


----------



## astenoth (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola a todos, 

He estado mirando este circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm, y me gustaria saber si alguien podria ayudarme a modificarlo para que se adapte a unas caracteristicas concretas. Os cuento, quiero controlar la refrigeracion de una pantalla de leds, y me gustaria que hasta que los disipadores no alcancen los 40ºC, no se enciendan los ventiladores y a 80ºC tengan la velocidad maxima.

He estado jugando cambiando valores de la NTC, y de la resistencia de 2K7, pero nada, alguien puede ayudadrme.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 17, 2010)

Que tipo de motor estás usando?


----------



## astenoth (Dic 19, 2010)

La idea seria controlar ventiladores de 12V, he estado investigando y lo que quiero hacer es un PWM para los ventiladores pero que funcione entre 40 y 80ºC, he pensado mezclar el circuito anterior con un sensor LM35, y amplificar la señal para que a 80ºC esten al maximo y a 40ºC este apagado, he estado haciendo pruebas y consigo con un operacional tener una salida de 5V a 80ºC, pero no se como hacer que a 40ºC este ha 0V.

Espero explicarme, se aceptan ideas 

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Xapas (Dic 19, 2010)

Porque no usas un termistor??


----------



## astenoth (Dic 19, 2010)

Xapas dijo:
			
		

> Porque no usas un termistor??


 
Como lo haria para ajustarlo a mis especificaciones


----------



## Xapas (Dic 19, 2010)

Yo lo haría con un operacional... el termistor actúa como una resistencia según la temperatura, siendo así se le marcaría al operacional una entrada patrón de forma que cuando la tensión aumente al disminuir la resistencia en el termistor, aumenta el voltaje en la otra entrada del operacional, aumentando así la velocidad del motor. Te dejo un esquema que encontre en internet.
http://www.devilmaster.org/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=2
Según tus necesitades, necesitas un termistor NTC (Coeficiente de Temperatura Negativo), es decir, al aumentar la temperatura, disminuye la resistencia.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 19, 2010)

Aca tenes algo que te puede ser util, en vez de usar un lm35 use un lm335 (ºK):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/coolers-pc-regulador-automatico-29317/#post236943

Vas a tener que modificar la amplificacion para que sea lineal de 40ºC a 80ºC, ese circuito es solo lineal en un intervalo de 10ºC.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2010)

Acá tenés uno que yo he armado un par de veces y funciona perfecto:
http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2010)

creo que hay un integradin llamado LM56 que lo controla directamente...

pero debo fijarme bien.


inclusive ese integrado toma la temperatura y todo.


saludos.


----------



## micho (May 4, 2011)

amigos tengo un problema con este circuito, lo estoy trabajando a 5V y necesito las revoluciones del ventidalor a los 20º sea 0 y q llegue a su maximo a los 40º o 50º agradesco su ayuda


----------



## Ediolot (Jun 2, 2011)

haz probado cambiando el valor de la resistencia de 2,7K ????

Una pregunta (no si todavía habrá gente que mire esto, pero por sea caso...)

El zener que es lo que está haciendo, (casi no se nada de los zener, se básicamente que digamos cierran un "interruptor interno" cuando la caída de tensión es superior a la tensión que proporciona el fabricante) pero en ese circuito no sé que es lo que hace


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2011)

> pero en ese circuito no sé que es lo que hace


 
Normalmente a los Zener se les utiliza de reguladores de Voltaje.... en el caso de este circuito no fue la excepcion... esta regulando el voltaje de alimentacion del 555 a 5.1v


----------



## Ediolot (Jun 2, 2011)

ok, pero en este caso sirve de algo regular el voltage de alimentación a 5,1V??, el 555 aguanta hasta 16V según su datasheet


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2011)

> ok, pero en este caso sirve de algo regular el voltage de alimentación a 5,1V??,


no, no sirve de mucho...

y si recalculas R3,R4,C2 no creo que haya ningun problema al alimentarlo con 12v... hay calculadoras para ese fin...
fijate que ese voltaje tambien llega regulado a esa parte...


----------



## Ediolot (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2011)

> y si recalculas R3,R4,C2 no creo que haya ningun problema al alimentarlo con 12v... hay calculadoras para ese fin...
> fijate que ese voltaje tambien llega regulado a esa parte...


 
estuve viendo los parametros que influyen en el calculo de RC del 555 y no se considera el voltaje...
asi que si le quitas el zener deberia de funcionar en teoria de la misma manera...


----------



## moises95 (Nov 30, 2011)

Para hacer este circuito sin complicaciones, tal y como viene en el proyecto, el termistor será NTC para que baje la resistencia según aumente la temperatura y así el ventilador vaya mas rápido ¿no?

Yo quiero poner el termistor en una fuente de alimentacion de pc, para regular el ventilador y no haga mucho ruido, ocurre que hay dos disipadores ¿Puedo poner 2 termistores en el mismo circuito? 


Pero, a 25grados 2 termistores de 10k son 20k entonces el ventilador va muy lento o no anda ¿no? O pongo termistores de 5k o toqueteo la resistencia 2,7k hasta conseguir la velocidad que yo quiera ¿no?

Dejo una imagen de como se conectarian esos 2 termistores, haber si es así
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/939/ventiladorregulable.png


----------



## Ediolot (Nov 30, 2011)

Los dos NTC van a estar midiendo la temperatura del mismo sitio? o estan en dos partes diferentes?



Si vas a medir el mismo sitio quitas un NTC y si son dos partes diferentes creo que lo mejor es que de alguna forma predominara la resistencia del NTC que este mas caliente; porque si regulas la velocidad cambiando la resistencia de 2,7k...

Si la temperatura del punto A es alta y la NTC esta por ejemplo a 5k y la temperatura del B es mas o menos parecida y esta tambien a 5k el ventilador se va a mover a una velocidad x
Si ahora la temperatura del punto A baja y la ntc se pone a 10k y la del punto B se mantiene (con 5k) ahora el ventilador se va a mover MAS lento aunque en B haya la misma temperatura, entonces B  se va a enfriar menos.  No se si me explico

Y si son dos ventiladores haz dos circuitos separados


----------



## moises95 (Dic 1, 2011)

Ediolot dijo:


> Los dos NTC van a estar midiendo la temperatura del mismo sitio? o estan en dos partes diferentes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, eso era, un NTC por disipador. Entonces como va a ocurrir eso, tendria que poner un NTC en un solo disipador, porque los 2 disipadores de la fuente se calientan casi igual ¿no? O en el que mas caliente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2011)

Los termistores se colocan en paralelo (No en serie), el mas caliente determina el funcionamiento del ventilador.
Además existe una cuestión de seguridad, si se corta uno estando en serie, se muere el sistema, en el mismo caso pero conectados en paralelo el sistema sigue funcionando, posiblemente mal, pero sigue funcionando.


----------



## Ediolot (Dic 1, 2011)

Pero si los pones en paralelo tienes que ajustar algo más pues si ambos ntc marcan 10k pues entonces como si hubiera una solo que marca 5k entonces para el circuito es como si estuviera más caliente y el ventilador va a funcionar más rapido de lo que debe ¿No?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 2, 2011)

Como una alternativa a ese diseño, en vez de usar un divisor resistivos, tal vez te conviene usar una fuente de corriente para tener un respuesta más lineal.


----------



## camilam (Feb 18, 2012)

Ola olle una pregunta , como fu cona el transistor si la señal entrante es una señal cuadrada y como es que al poner en paralelo el termistor con el condensador me genera un voltaje a la entrada del 555, luego no hay que linealizar esa señal del termistor primero, ya que este no es lineal.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 21, 2012)

He simulado el circuito, pero me da algunos problemas, subo el esquema y explico que pasa haber si me podeis decir que he hecho mal.

El circuito aguanta hasta ventiladores de 0,5A 112V (6W), la cosa es que al poner que el motor tiene 6w (0,5A) a 12v la tension cae a unos 2V y no gira el ventilador, si pongo que el ventilador es de 1W, entonces si gira y pone que tiene 8,2V.

EL Termistor es PTC

Hay un condensador que pone al maximo el ventilador durante 1 segundo o así, tampoco lo hace. No se si es el simulador o que he esta mal el circuito

¿Cual será el problema?


Ver el archivo adjunto 69577


----------



## lchox (May 4, 2012)

Buenas, yo tambien queria hacer la aplicacion con  un termistor, pero lo unico que pude conseguir es un NTC  de 5K.
Quisiera saber si lo puedo adaptar con este termistor y si el diodo zener es de 9,1v o 5,1v, porque en el texto dice 9,1, pero en el esquemático es 5,1.

PD: yo tambien simulé el circuito, pero con el termistor de 5K, y no varia el ventilador; pero tampoco puedo dar fe de que configure correctamente el programa.

Por las dudas el enlace del proyecto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm


Desde ya gracias por pasar.


----------



## knito360 (Jul 22, 2012)

nesecito hacer esto para un vehiculo lo que sucede es que el eletroventilador del carro tiene mas demanada y por consiguente puede  dañar este circuito electrico. osea quiero instalarle este circuito al electro ventilador de mi carro me puedes ayudar hermano 





betodj dijo:


> El termistor es NTC   (de hecho puedes emplear un PTC en lugar de la resistencia de 2k7 y poner la resistencia en lugar del  termistor en el original). la cuestion es variar el voltaje en el pin 5 desde 0v a vcc-1,
> 
> Puedes hacer pruebas poniendo en lugar del termistor un resistencia variable y observar la salida.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

knito360 dijo:


> nesecito hacer esto para un vehiculo lo que sucede es que el eletroventilador del carro tiene mas demanada y por consiguente puede  dañar este circuito electrico. osea quiero instalarle este circuito al electro ventilador de mi carro me puedes ayudar hermano



De todos los temas sobre control de velocidad por PWM encontraste uno bastante poco útil.

Mira estos otros temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/estabilizador-pwm-mosfet-17660/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## DealTech (Dic 10, 2016)

Saludos, quisiera que por favor me ayudaran con lo siguiente; estoy usando este circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm con la modificacion del termistor que es de 7K a 25 grados. Funciona muy bien pero ahora lo que deseo es poder usarlo con una fuente de 37 Volts y un ventilador de igual voltaje los cuales he reciclado y me gustaría aprovecharlos. Que debo cambiar? o que debo agregar para no quemar el 555 o algún otro componente. Muchas gracias.







 ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 11, 2016)

un regulador de voltaje que alimente ese circuito a 12v, yo opino


----------



## kay (Dic 11, 2016)

te recomiendo usar 2 fuentes una de 12v y otra de 37 los reguladores de voltage creo que soportan maximo 30V asi  que hay se te quemaria en fin puedes hacer algo asi como lo de la foto unes los 2 (-) de las fuentes y aplicas los voltages como en la foto, y tambien te recomendaria cambiar el transistor 2n2222 por un mosfet para que soporte mas corriente tu circuito Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 11, 2016)

unas preguntas:
¿por que 37v? 
¿es parte de un sistema o tienes una fuente de 37v?


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 11, 2016)

El LM317 soporta un diferencial de 40V, aquí tienes 37-12=25V, solo aclarame, ¿el ventilador es de 37V verdad?


----------



## DealTech (Dic 11, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> unas preguntas:
> ¿por que 37v?
> ¿es parte de un sistema o tienes una fuente de 37v?



Tengo una fuente de 37volts 5 amperios y un ventilador de 37 Volts los he reciclado de una impresora y los estoy ocupando en una fuente regulada para laboratorio 0-30 4 amperios.

Gracias





Nuyel dijo:


> El LM317 soporta un diferencial de 40V, aquí tienes 37-12=25V, solo aclarame, ¿el ventilador es de 37V verdad?



Tienes razón voy a probar con el LM317, el regulador 7812 no sirve pues es de 30v.
Si tengo el un ventilador de 37v.

Gracias por darme la sugerencia, estaré comentando los resultados.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 11, 2016)

supongo que la fuente de 37v es conmutada se puede modificar para que de menos voltaje bueno eso opino


----------



## miglo (Dic 12, 2016)

Una pregunta: el LM317 que tension de entrada necesita como minimo, lo digo por que puede usar uno de los que van a 12v y no complicarse tanto.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 12, 2016)

El dropout (la caída de tensión entre la entrada y la salida) es de 2,5V a 1.5A me parece, pero aquí solo se debe regular el circuito de control, así que consumirá menos de 50mA, el dropout podria estar por debajo de 2V.

El regulador fijo de 12V normal no soportara la tensión, el LM317 es flotante, solo siente la tensión entre la entrada y la salida hasta 40V de diferencia, por lo que podrías poner uno a regular 820V a 800V y mientras no haya un corto en la salida, no pasa nada.


----------



## DealTech (Dic 14, 2016)

Gracias por sus comentarios han sido muy útiles al fin así quedó el circuito:







Mi pregunta es cuantos voltios deben estar cayendo en el pin 5 del 555 para que el motor vaya a full velocidad?

Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 14, 2016)

se supone que si haces un control de algo con un 555 no importa el voltaje mas bien importa el ciclo de trabajo del PWM


----------



## DealTech (Dic 14, 2016)

En este caso como no tengo osciloscopio no puedo ver, teóricamente cual seria el voltaje que debería estar en el pin 5 para que el 555 ponga a trabajar a full revoluciones el motor. Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 15, 2016)

pues si no tienes osciloscopio te regalo un simulador de PWM para Ne555 y en un cicle duty mayor a 50 puedes ver como la señal del 555 se hace casi cercana a vcc.

Ver el archivo adjunto 110664


----------

